# how many accounts do you have



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

I just know how many driveway accounts you guys have and how many years have you been plowing ill start I have 20 2 inch triggers and im only 17 first year doing it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

what? There's somethin invented a few weeks ago, it's kinda new so I won't rag on you for not knowing it. It's called a period. They also have these things called commas. And good luck getting someone to tell you how much they make.
And just to answer the first question; twelve.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BossPlow2010;1442700 said:


> what? There's somethin invented a few weeks ago, it's kinda new so I won't rag on you for not knowing it. It's called a period. They also have these things called commas. And good luck getting someone to tell you how much they make.
> And just to answer the first question; twelve.


I thought rag and period were the same thing?:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

trainhorntruck;1442697 said:


> I just know how many driveway accounts you guys have and how many years have you been plowing ill start I have 20 2 inch triggers and im only 17 first year doing it.


never enough. And were waiting to service them . hoping for a record breaker , something like 34'' or more in one storm . you know your getting it done when it's just you and the national gaurd on the hi ways n bi ways.

ghet er done son !!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

trainhorntruck dont worry about Boss I know what you ment.

I started in1986 with 15 driveways in 3 towns and an F150
second year I had 30 accounts. and maxed out.
thierd year I got a jeep (brand new from the junk yard hit a parked car on a test drive) for backup. Used the jeep 1 time and sold the truck.
4th year had 45 drives
5 th year condensed rout to 1 town. 
6 - 11 year had around 75 houses.
12th year added 2nd jeep and driver added ~25 houses
in 2000 I sold the rout and got a job in high tech programming. 
in 2001 I got layd off. 
in 2003 I contacted all my old clients (that the guy that bought the rout didnt want) I got 100% of them back.
I now have 90 drives 3 jeeps and no snow  (going to add more drives next year)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I cant remember for sure I know had more in 1981 then I do now 
Now have more parking lots
25 now 15 of them has be done with ATV or deep snow Skidsteer Just to tight for a truck No head room for my 7740Ford tractor to get in there
Been pushing snow since 1981


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im 20, been a sub sence i was 16. have no account's and its bull shyt! lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm almost 23, been doing 8 drives since i was 16. i work full time so its just alittle extra.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

5th year. Almost 300 driveways. Will hit 500 next year now that I finally figured out how to do it. (Tractor/Blower combo = SWEET)


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

10

Only one is residential.

3 are large apartment complexes, 3 to 4 truck hour jobs.
For the most part this winter every storm has started late in the day so that we plow these apartments
thru the night. A lot less traffic to deal with that way.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

25 Private driveways , a nursing home and an appartment complex . This is my 36th and last year of plowing . Good luck !


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

One...my driveway/road! Isnt this the homeowner section lol.


----------



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

IMAGE;1442929 said:


> 5th year. Almost 300 driveways. Will hit 500 next year now that I finally figured out how to do it. (Tractor/Blower combo = SWEET)


wow I got a long way to go then haha I hope to have at least 30 next yr and 3 big lots that im gona sub


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

30 driveways and 3 churches. And 1 pizza joint. I hope to have 30 more next year. And a few more churches. And a small strip mall or two. 
I love my Z


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm 31 years old and have 10 years of plowing snow for my self, I have 35 drives and one apartment building this year, use to have atleast 50 resi's a season as well as other lots. I'm just not snow crazy like some others on here lol. 

The only reason I keep doing it is because if I don't I'll be hounded by other contractors to work for them in the winter months.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

30 years old 4th year in Business , Have about 75 driveways, 1 gas station, 3 small commercial lots, 2 large commercial lots and 1 condo complex. We run 3 trucks of our own plus 1 Sub contractor. And no snow.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Started out YEARS ago with a big storm and the old man's borrowed snow blower. Now doing 12 residentials, 23 commercials, 3 churches and 7 commercial walks only. Total of just over 14 acres total plowing and 3200 Ln Ft. of walks. Just got done updating with a new spreadsheet. No wonder I'm tired after it snows. Ready to be more tired.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

35 Residential, 3 Apt Complexes, 2 small commercial, 2000lbs of salt. 1 truck, gonna have 3 trucks next year and hopefully a skid, looking at 3 more apts. and 5 commercial accts. 4th year plowing


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Been plowing for 31 yrs 1 restaurant, dentist office, phone company with 3 other sites,1 med. factory 1 heavy equipment shop, family dollar store, 2 gas stations, 8 mile of village streets and 75 driveways.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

IMAGE;1442929 said:


> 5th year. Almost 300 driveways. Will hit 500 next year now that I finally figured out how to do it. (Tractor/Blower combo = SWEET)


I'm heavy into condo driveways... But lets just say I have hundreds of drives. Some big lots also. 
It's all about the tractor blower combo. 
For that matter, mine blower came form image (steve)...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Up to 3" I have 32hrs of plowing, salting.Hrs can go up to 60 with heavy snowfall.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I started when I was 16 for my dad, I am turning 50 in April. Now we are 3 brothers and we do very well. Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Neige;1459304 said:


> Well I started when I was 16 for my dad, I am turning 50 in April. Now we are 3 brothers and we do very well. Thumbs Up


Alot of us hope we can do as well as you some day Neige :salute:


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm on 5th season. 128 driveways plus 3 condos with private entrances, and one commerical lot. I guess I'm always little bit more than halfway behind Steve (Image) LOL!


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

trainhorntruck;1442697 said:


> I just know how many driveway accounts you guys have and how many years have you been plowing ill start I have 20 2 inch triggers and im only 17 first year doing it.


I do 25 drives and 15 parking lots. Ive been plowing technically since i was 10 with my dads backhoe, but ive had my buisness since i was 16 and ive always had 2 trucks, always need one for a backup just in case. Good Luck


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

we do 30 drives and 35 commercial from 10k sqft to 4 acres and a few miles of city sidewalks.
The drive we got with lawn service 5 or so years ago stopped being a sub and went on our own last season for commercial.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

80 properties, 75% are commercial lots


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Started over 24 yrs ago with one truck and 5,lol, resi's.
Now, 28 pieces of equipment, 40 guys and over 800 sites.
Everything from a 1 car resi to multiple acre lots.
Longer storms we start at 3am one day and finish up 9am next day before all shifts are done.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

27 years old, been plowing for 10 years...Currently servicing 12 driveways, 2 senior living facilities and 1 day spa. Lots of shoveling at the senior homes...I'd love to do more but I'm pretty maxed out as a one man show, because of the shoveling. Used to have more accounts but I condensed it and dropped the headaches and slowly rebuilding it around some more profitable accounts.


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

32 yrs old 17 yrs in biz. Shoveling since 8 yrs old snowblowing since 12 yrs old. Plowing 16 yrs now. 75 driveways 22 commercial lots. Gas stations , group homes,daycares, factories, condos. We cover 5 towns. 5 trucks on always 2 on reserve for large storms a tractor with pusher box and 2 subcontractors!!! I love snow!!! Wish there was more !!! This yr. We r down 150k ;(. My sons help out too. 8&12 yrs old!!! We mow 200 lawns and have a landscape/masonary team crew too. Anyone wanna sell out in west Connecticut?Big steve


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

grandview;1442705 said:


> I thought rag and period were the same thing?:laughing:


Hahahahaha


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

30 years plowing on my own , 45 driveways and one small lot all in one town . All done with one truck but a back up truck sits in the driveway in case the first one goes down.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Bison;1463786 said:


> 30 years plowing on my own , 45 driveways and one small lot all in one town . All done with one truck but a back up truck sits in the driveway in case the first one goes down.


26 accounts, all commercial. 16 distribution centers, 2 schools, 4 power company service sites, 2 shopping malls, 1 hospital, and 1 strip mall. Been doing snow removal for 9 years now.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like you should stay in school.....or at least try an get your good enough degree, I mean your GED.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

5 years plowing now, I have 3 trucks with plows and a skid with a pusher, Have 45 resedential and commercial properties all per push. After this winter I decided to get a full-time job next winter and downsize to about 15 or 20 properties and just keep 1 employee, and myself. We got 1 plowable event this year. I cant afford to sit all winter and sacrifice my finances to play in the snow. I do enjoy this work though.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

In answer to the original question, i'm 32 and have been in the industry for 11 yrs. This is my 3rd season doing my own stuff and I have 54 commercial properties that we plow and salt ranging in size from tiny 3 car lots up to 2 acre sites, half is seasonal and half per visit. Oh and 4 driveways that we do as favors for the owners of some of the properties (driveways aren't worth it around here).


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

7 drives 2 lots and some cheap contracting with another company. that part sucks. 25 per hour after gas and travel, up to 200 per hour myself


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

leigh;1459302 said:


> Up to 3" I have 32hrs of plowing, salting.Hrs can go up to 60 with heavy snowfall.


how many on your crew?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1464553 said:


> how many on your crew?


See post below.Why can't I delete a double post?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1464553 said:


> how many on your crew?


Four trucks or five or six when heavy snow and bad timing.Four man sidewalk crew.Two salt setups.Try to keep it at 8hrs per truck and accounts with varied opening times(5am up to 10 am)


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

leigh;1459302 said:


> Up to 3" I have 32hrs of plowing, salting.Hrs can go up to 60 with heavy snowfall.


Same here :laughing: it takes longer if its icy


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You may be on to something


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If he hooks it up to the wipers he'll have a electric angling plow.


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

..........0


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

iv put out 2500 flyers and all iv got so far is a 300 cleanup job.

also have an add in the yellowpages website that i havent seen anythign from


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 2 accounts which are the mainstay. Just me for operators except I call in a sub for backup by times (twise this year). 2 main accounts are 1 acre of pave each. One is a bank w/ 24hr drive thru, police station ad chiropratos. The other is a church with 2 daycares. 

I have 4 other smaller places, 2 of them residential. I can't take on anything mose unless someone else is doing smome work,
Pete


----------

